# What kind of supps do you all use?



## Spongy (Jan 23, 2013)

Just as the title says.  What kind of supplements do you guys use regularly and how much do you find yourself paying?

I personally use the following:

Pre workout
NO2 stuffs
BCAAs
Creatine
Fish Oil
Liver Support
Heart support
Whey Isolate
Protein Blend
Natty Test booster (to increase free test)
Stim of some sort (in place of coffee)

I know i pay way too much, especially knowing the average markup is between 350%-400%.  Even on mega sites its usually over 200%.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 23, 2013)

O-T-C Products
Sam's Club Multivitamin daily
MuscleTech Whey in my oatmeal twice a day
Osteo-Bioflex
Aspirin 32mg daily
200mg caffeine before training session

Drugs:
Finasteride 1.25 mg daily


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 23, 2013)

1MR
Fish oil 
Liv 52
Whey
Multi vitamin


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 23, 2013)

On workout days:

Pre-workout (1MR)
Intra-Workout (Modern BCAAs)
Post Workout (Whey Protein and Taurine)

Every day:
Chromium Picolinate
Multi-Vitamin
81mg aspirin
Piracetam
Erase (PES)
3iu Rips (HGH)

EOD:
Aromasin 12.5 mg

2x Week
.5 mg Cabergoline

1x week
600mg Test
600mg Tren
350mg Dbol


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 23, 2013)

beta alanine
BCAA/EAA
whey iso
creatine
krill/fish oil
1-5iu hyges
niacin flush free
digestive enzymes
probiotic
cissus if my joints bother me

manpower liver support if taking an oral
hawthorn berry if takin oral


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 23, 2013)

Fish oil 
CLA
Whey protein and casein at night.
BCAA orals 

Milk thistle (will get hawthorn berry next to add)
And will also start taking wheat grass in juice 2-4 oz daily.
Coffee.....addicting


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 23, 2013)

fish oil and a multi v


----------



## Georgia (Jan 23, 2013)

Pre-WO (Assault)

&

Whey Protein (Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey -- Mocha Cappuccino)


----------



## Jada (Jan 23, 2013)

Fish oil
Garlic tabs
HawThorn berry
Multi vitamin from bj's
Whey protien from EAS
Preworkout c4


----------



## PFM (Jan 23, 2013)

OTC

One tab of a Three-a-Day Multi
One cap of a Two-a-Day B-complex
81mgs Aspirin
3 caps ZMA
1 cap Trypophan


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jan 23, 2013)

Craze Pre-workout
Mass gainer post workout (50/30/20) Carb, Prot, fat ratio.
Fish Oil
Flax seed oil
Multi-vitamin
Vitamin B complex
Creatine
BCAA'S during workout.
PUSSY ALL NIGHT! 
POWWWW haha


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 23, 2013)

Non specific order, but daily I use Whey, Digestive enzymes, Taurine, Citrulline, Glutamine, Beta Alanine, Agmatine, MultiV, Fish oil, extra Vit D, Modern BCAAs, Gabba, Melatonin....


----------



## Hardpr (Jan 23, 2013)

i use no2, 7 keto and bcaa,s  i keep it simple


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 23, 2013)

Multi vitamin
Liv. 52
Fish oil
B Complex
L Arginine
L Carnitine
Lysene
BCAA's
C4
Mixed protein powders
Ibuprofin


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 23, 2013)

Vitamin C, fish oil, and cholochine.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 23, 2013)

Muscletech vitakic  vitamins 6tabs am
3 tabs pm. 
Nordic fish oil. Ultimate omega. 
1MR 
Intra workout creatine- jet mass "GAT"
And intra workout amino - Allmax. 
No creatine during summer when I want 
To rip up. 
Post workout - whey protien- allmax isoflex
Mixed with waxy maze, glutamine powder
And amino powder. 
3-4 packs of myoplex protien during the
Day at work. 
Hexapro protien by Allmax before bed
With glutamine and amino powder. 
Hexapro again in the middle of the night
About 3 am.


----------



## g0re (Jan 23, 2013)

Multi vitamin 
B complex
Vitamin C

Some days Jack3d

Post workout mass gainer (O.N.)
Post workout protein (O.N.)


Current blast
600mg test e
40mg anavar


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 24, 2013)

Pre wo - muscle marinade
Fish oil
Muti vitamin 
Osteo bio flex 
3 protein blend 
7 protein blend


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 24, 2013)

Pre-workout: Adrenol-8 (Contains arginine, glutamine, creatine, beta-alanine, bcaas, etc)
Whey Protein: ON 100% whey 
Protein Blend: MP Combat
DAA powder 
EC stack 
Ubiquinol 
Fish oils


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 24, 2013)

Multi is anavite by gaspari nutrition

Protein Powder is whatever isolate is cheap the day I need some but I'll go months without it. I prefer to eat food.

Cialis 12.5mg daily


----------



## JOMO (Jan 24, 2013)

1MR Pre
Creatine
Bcaas
Fish oil
Animal pak-gift
Flaxseed oil 
Whey

Just started the musclepharm creatine two days ago. It's been about 12yrs since taking any.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 24, 2013)

multi vitamin
alpha lipoic acid
milk thistle
fish oil
zinc
whey(when i feel like buying it)


----------



## Popeye (Jan 24, 2013)

My latest supps....

Jack3d

Fish Oil

Glucosamine Chondroitin w/MSM

Rarely drink protein shakes, I'm with PoB on rather having food, but I'll buy whatever is on sale. I have some random protein complex right now.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 24, 2013)

Food and gear is all I need. I do use protein powder for shakes and food recipes though. if I ever decide to diet some day I might think of adding some supps. I got caught up in spending money on supps for a while but not anymore. Now if I'm at a show or event and they're giving out freebies, well then that's a different story!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 24, 2013)

Adam mens multi
Liv52
Fish oil
Baby aspirin
Opc3 anti oxidant
Anabolic innovations life support
Probiotic
African mango


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 24, 2013)

Multi vita 
Fish oil
Asprin
Blood pressure med
Whey


----------



## Floribama (Jan 26, 2013)

The real question is how many of these sups are actually effective?  I currently take whey, creatine and a multivitamin.  I'm not really sure what the result would be if I stopped taking the creatine or multivitamin.  

I do know without the whey, my protein intake drops, which will have a direct effect on my mass/ strength.  The others?? I don't know


----------



## Cashout (Jan 26, 2013)

Floribama said:


> The real question is how many of these sups are actually effective?  I currently take whey, creatine and a multivitamin.  I'm not really sure what the result would be if I stopped taking the creatine or multivitamin.
> 
> I do know without the whey, my protein intake drops, which will have a direct effect on my mass/ strength.  The others?? I don't know



This is the reason my list is so short...Multi, Whey, and Osteo-Bioflex all produce a physically noticeable positive effective on my body. Over the years I've used thousands of supplements and in 99% of the cases I've found there to be no difference in the way I feel or the level at which I function.

If one can't feel some difference or measure some change, then its just a waste of money.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 26, 2013)

Multi Vitamin
Protein Powder
Creatine
Glutamine
BCAAs
Fish Oil
Glucosamine/Chondroitin
MSM


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cialis 12.5mg daily



Preesh' on 'dat. You take this for BP? Or so the Little Pillar keeps on balancing? Or both?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Preesh' on 'dat. You take this for BP? Or so the Little Pillar keeps on balancing? Or both?



BP mostly. But yeah it helps with blood flow too.


----------



## Rage Strength (Jan 27, 2013)

Multi, vit c, whey, and dextrose. Rest is spent on gear. My preworkout is dbol and oatmeal.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> BP mostly. But yeah it helps with blood flow too.



12.5 mgs cialis daily is a shit ton bro...gonna have to start calling ya PillarofBoners


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 27, 2013)

Protein hawthorne berry vitamins and Juggernaut.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 27, 2013)

AM

fish oil
flax seed oil
glucosimine/condroitin
D3 5000IU
Detonate gaspari nutrition fat burner 
modern bcaa's

craze and hemavol pre workout/no booster
modern bcaa's intra workout
whey iso post work out


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 27, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Just as the title says.  What kind of supplements do you guys use regularly and how much do you find yourself paying?
> 
> I personally use the following:
> 
> ...



Spongy, what test booster are you using? And do you think it is working?


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 27, 2013)

63Vette said:


> On workout days:
> 
> Pre-workout (1MR)
> Intra-Workout (Modern BCAAs)
> ...



Hey Vette,

How do you find the PES Erase working?


----------



## R1rider (Jan 27, 2013)

fish oil
cod liver oil
multivitamin
mixed protein powders
animal pump pre workout some days when needed


and AAS......


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm currently taking 

Muscle Juice (weight-gainer)
Jet Mass (creatine matrix)
Noxipro (pre-workout)
Creatine Monohydrate
Opti-men (multi)
Nolvadren XT (test booster)


----------

